# [NT] PCIex Stromsteckerliste (6pin und 6+2pin)



## Pokerclock (7. September 2008)

*In der Liste befinden sich momentan (02.01.2009) 210 Netzteile. Der PCGH-Preisvergleich listet insgesamt 773 Netzteile. Sollte sich jemand bereiterklären mitzuhelfen, bin ich dem nicht abgeneigt! > PN

Für Verbesserungsvorschläge bin ich immer offen!

Weiter unten (Post 3) findet ihr eine Liste mit Links zu den Herstellern und ihren Serien, damit ihr nicht selbst googeln müsst (stay tuned)

Supportet wird das Ganze von Pokerclock und Lee. Wir sind eure Ansprechpartner bei Fragen, Anregungen, Lob etc.

Es ist geplant die Effizienz (wie von 80plus.org gemessen), sowie die 12V-Leitungen eines NT in die Liste einzufügen. Die Effizienz ist jeweils von links nach rechts in der Spalte geordnet nach Auslastung (20%-50%-100%). 
*
Oftmals stellt sich beim Kauf eines Netzteils die Frage nach der richtigen Wattzahl, insbesondere bei Crossfire- bzw. SLI-Systemen. Aber was tun, wenn plötzlich nach dem Kauf eines Systems festgestellt wird, dass nicht genügend oder nicht die richtigen Stromstecker vorhanden sind. Fummeln mit Adaptern? Zurückschicken?

  Deshalb habe ich hier mal eine Liste angefertigt, die aufzeigt, welches aktuell erhältliche Netzteil welche Stromstecker (PCIexpress 6pin und 6+2pin) für Grafikkarten zur Verfügung stellt.

*Für weitere Informationen zu Netzteilen hier drei nützliche Links:*

  >Auflistung Watt-Sammel-Thread

  > FAQ Netzteil Thread von Rain_in_may84

  > Liste empfohlener Nts

> Unterschiede zwischen guten und schlechten Netzteilen

*Die Liste wird ständig aktualisiert.* Sollte ich ein Netzteil nicht in der Liste aufführen oder sich ein Fehler eingeschlichen haben, dann bitte ich das uns mitzuteilen. Die Liste ist nach Anzahl der PCIex Stecker geordnet. Innerhalb davon nach der Wattzahl (kleinste zuerst). Ist ein Netzteil hier nicht aufgeführt, dann hat es auch keine PCIex Stecker (insbesondere bei kleineren NTs der Fall.

  Befindet sich ein (K) in Klammern hinter dem NT hat es Kabelmanagement.

  Da momentan die meisten Daten von Alternate sind, ist mir aufgefallen das einige Nts, vor allem über 700W falsch ausgewiesen sind (zu wenige Stromstecker). Ich empfehle dringend zur Sicherheit noch mal auf der Herstellerseite nachzuschauen.

*Eine kleine Übersicht von Grafikkarten und den benötigten Steckern*

1x HD4870 > 2x 6pin
1x 280GTX > 1x 6pin + 1x 6+2pin
1x HD4870 X2 > 1x 6pin + 1x 6+2pin
1x 260GTX > 2x 6pin
1x HD4850 > 1x 6pin
1x 8800GTX > 2x 6pin

*1 PCIex (6pin)*



*Ab 300W*
|
*Wattangabe*
|
*Zusatzinformation*
|
*80+.org*
|
*12V-Leitungen*
|
SilverStone ST30NF Fanless|300W|komplett Passiv​
 Seasonic S12II-330HB|330W|x
HEC 350TP-2WX|350W|x
PC Power & Cooling Silencer|370W|x
Seasonic S12II-380HB|380W|x
Enermax Pro82+|385W|x||2x20A-Com.360W/30A
*Ab 400W*
|
*Wattangabe*
|
*Zusatzinformation*
|
*80+.org*
|
*12V-Leitungen*
|
Chieftec GPS-400AA|400W|x
  Cooler Master eXtremePower|400W|x
  HEC 400TE-2WX|400W|x
  HEC 400AR-PTFR|400W|x
  HEC 400WA-PTZ/R|400W|x
  SilverStone ST40F|400W|x
  PC Power & Cooling Silencer|420W|x
  ASUS Atlas A-45GA|450W|x
  Chieftec CPS-450AA|450W|x
  Chieftec CTP-450-12G|450W|x
  Corsair CMPSU-450VX|450W|x||33A-Com.396W
  HEC 450TE-2WX|450W|x
  HEC 450TP-2WX|450W|x
  Sharkoon SHA450-8P|450W|x
  Cooler Master eXtremePower|460W|x
  PC Power & Cooling Silencer|470W|x
  HEC Power Master|480W|x
  Tacens Valeo Smart|480W|(K) 
*Ab 500W*
|
*Wattangabe*
|
*Zusatzinformation*
|
*80+.org*
|
*12V-Leitungen*
|
AXP Simple Power|500W|x
  Chieftec CTP-500-12G|500W|x
  HEC 500TE-2WX|500W|x
  Sharkoon SHA550-12A|500W|x
*

1 PCIex (6+2 pin)*



*Ab 300W*
|
*Wattangabe*
|
*Zusatzinformation*
|
*80+.org*
|
*12V-Leitungen*
|
Be Quiet Straight Power E6|350W|x||14A/16A
*Ab 400W*
|
*Wattangabe*
|
*Zusatzinformation*
|
*80+.org*
|
*12V-Leitungen*
|
Be Quiet Straight Power E6|400W|x||14A/16A
Corsair CX|400W|x||30A-Com.360W
  NesteQ ECS4001 Power Plus|400W|(K)
Be Quiet Straight Power E6|450W|x||25A/18A
  NesteQ ECS4501 Power Plus|450W|(K)
*Ab 500W*
|
*Wattangabe*
|
*Zusatzinformation*
|
*80+.org*
|
*12V-Leitungen*
|
OCZ StealthXStream|500W|x 
  Tacens Radix II|520W|x
  Tacens Radix II Smart|520W|(K)


*2 PCIex (2x 6pin)*



*Ab 300W*
|
*Wattangabe*
|
*Zusatzinformation*
|
*80+.org*
|
*12V-Leitungen*
|
Zalman ZM360B-APS|360W|x
*Ab 400W*
|
*Wattangabe*
|
*Zusatzinformation*
|
*80+.org*
|
*12V-Leitungen*
|
Enermax Liberty 400W|400W|(K)
Tagan TG400-U33 2-Force II|400W|x
  Seasonic M12II-430|430W|(K)
  Seasonic S12II-430HB|430W|x
  NesteQ NA4501|450W|semi-passiv
  Enermax EG465AX-VE (G) FMA|460W|x
  Zalman ZM460B-APS|460W|x
*Ab 500W*
|
*Wattangabe*
|
*Zusatzinformation*
|
*80+.org*
|
*12V-Leitungen*
|
Chieftec CFT-500A|500W|x
  Chieftec GPS-500AB|500W|x
Enermax Liberty|500W|(K)
  Sharkoon SilentStorm 120|500W|x
  SilverStone ST50EF-Plus|500W|x
  SilverStone ST50EF-Plus Short Cable|500W|x
  SilverStone ST50F|500W|x
  Tagan TG500-U33 2-Force II|500W|x
  Thermaltake Toughpower QFan|500W|(K)
  Zalman ZM500-HP|500W|(K)
  PC Power & Cooling Turbo-Cool 510 SLI|510W|x
  NesteQ NA5201|520W|semi-passiv
Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P6|530W|(K), bis Anfang 2007 2x 6p, Ab 2007 1x6p + 1x6+2p
  ASUS Atlas A-55GA|550W|x
  Chieftec GPS-550AB|550W|x
  HEC-550TW-ATF|550W|x
  Seasonic S12Energy+|550W|x
  Chieftec CFT-560A-12C|560W|(K)
  SilverStone Strider ST56F|560W|x
  Tacens Valeo Smart|560W|(K)
*Ab 600W*
|
*Wattangabe*
|
*Zusatzinformation*
|
*80+.org*
|
*12V-Leitungen*
|
AXP Supernova|600W|(K)
  OCZ GameXStream|600W|x
  Seasonic M12-600|600W|(K)
  Sharkoon SilentStorm 120|600W|x
  Zalman ZM600-HP|600W|(K)
  Corsair CMPSU-620HX|620W|(K)
  NesteQ NA6201|620W|x
  APX Simple Power|630W|x
  Chieftec GPS-650AB-A|650W|x
  Seasonic S12Energy+|650W|x
Silverstone ST-65ZF (Enhance ENH-0565)|650W|x
  SilverStone OP650|650W|x
Thermaltake Toughpower Rev. A|750W|(K), Achtung verschiedene Revisionen


 *2 PCIex (1x 6pin, 1x 6+2pin)*



*Ab 400W*
|
*Wattangabe*
|
*Zusatzinformation*
|
*80+.org*
|
*12V-Leitungen*
|
Mushkin EP-400AP|400W|(K), Lüftersteuerung manuell 3,5v/12v
Enermax PRO82+|425W|x||3x22A-Com.396W/33A
*Ab 500W*
|
*Wattangabe*
|
*Zusatzinformation*
|
*80+.org*
|
*12V-Leitungen*
|
  OCZ ModXStream Pro|500W|(K)
  PC Power & Cooling Silencer|500W|x
  Seasonic M12II-500|500W|(K)
  Seasonic S12II-500HT|500W|x
  Tagan TG500-BZ Piperock|500W|(K) (mehrfarbige Leuchteffekte)
Xigmatek Go Green|500W|x
Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P6|530W|(K),bis Anfang 2007 2x 6p, Ab 2007 1x6p + 1x6+2p
  Corsair CMPSU-550VX|550W|x||41A-Com.492W
  Gigabyte Odin GT D550A-D1|550W|(K)
Mushkin HP580-AP|580Watt|(K)
*Ab 600W*
|
*Wattangabe*
|
*Zusatzinformation*
|
*80+.org*
|
*12V-Leitungen*
|
Enermax EG701AX-VE (W) SFMA|600W|x 
  OCZ ModXStream Pro|600W|(K)
  OCZ StealthXStream|600W|x 
  Tagan TG600-BZ PipeRock|600W|(K) (mehrfarbige Leuchteffekte)
  Tagan TG600-U33 2-Force II|600W|x
  Thermaltake Toughpower|600W|x
PC Power & Cooling Silencer 610 EPS12V|610W| Herstellerseite beachten!
  Enermax Liberty|620W|(K)
  Chieftec CFT-650-14C|650W|(K)
Thermaltake Toughpower|650W|x
*Ab 700W*
|
*Wattangabe*
|
*Zusatzinformation*
|
*80+.org*
|
*12V-Leitungen*
|
OCZ GameXStream|700W|(bei Alternate falsch ausgewiesen > 2x 6pin)
Tagan TG700-BZ PipeRock|700W|(K) (Leuchteffekte)
Tagan TG700-U33 2-Force II|700W|x
Thermaltake Toughpower|700W|(K)
Zalman ZM750-HP|750W|(K)


*2 PCIex (2x 6+2pin)*



*Ab 400W*
|
*Wattangabe*
|
*Zusatzinformation*
|
*80+.org*
|
*12V-Leitungen*
|
Enermax MODU82+|425W|(K)||3x22A-Com.396W/33A
  Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P7|450W|(K)||4x20A
*Ab 500W*
|
*Wattangabe*
|
*Zusatzinformation*
|
*80+.org*
|
*12V-Leitungen*
|
ASUS P-50GA|500W|x
  Be Quiet Straight Power E6|500W|x||25A/18A
  Cooler Master Silent Pro M|500W|(K)||34A-Com.408W
  NesteQ ECS5001 Power Plus|500W|(K)
  Tacens Supero|500W|(semi-passiv)
Corsair CMPSU-520HX|520W|(K)||3x18A-Com.480W
  ASUS P-55GA|550W|x
  Be Quiet Straight Power E6|550W|x||4x18A
  Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P7|550W|(K)||4x20A
*Ab 600W*
|
*Wattangabe*
|
*Zusatzinformation*
|
*80+.org*
|
*12V-Leitungen*
|
Be Quiet Straight Power E6|600W|x||4x18A
  Cooler Master Silent Pro M|600W|(K)||40A-Com.480W
  NesteQ ESC6001 Power Plus|600W|(K)
  Tacens Valeo II|600W|(K) (semi-passiv)
Corsair CMPSU-620HX|620W|(K)||3x18A-Com.600W
  ASUS U-65GA|650W|x
  Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P7|650W|(K)||4x20A
  Be Quiet Straight Power E6|650W|x||4x18A
  Corsair CMPSU-650TX|650W|x||52A-Com.624W
*Ab 700W*
|
*Wattangabe*
|
*Zusatzinformation*
|
*80+.org*
|
*12V-Leitungen*
|
Be Quiet Straight Power E6|700W|x||4x18A
  Cooler Master RealPower M|700W|(K)
  Cooler Master Silent Pro M|700W|(K)||50A-Com.600W
  Sharkoon SilentStorm 120|700W|x
  Tacens Valeo II|700W|(K)


*3 PCIex (2x 6pin, 1x 6+2pin)*



*Ab 400W*
|
*Wattangabe*
|
*Zusatzinformation*
|
*80+.org*
|
*12V-Leitungen*
|
SilverStone ST45NF Fanless|450W|(komplett passiv)
*Ab 500W*
|
*Wattangabe*
|
*Zusatzinformation*
|
*80+.org*
|
*12V-Leitungen*
|
Cooler Master RealPower M|520W|(K)
*Ab 600W*
|
*Wattangabe*
|
*Zusatzinformation*
|
*80+.org*
|
*12V-Leitungen*
|
Cooler Master RealPower M|620W|(K)
  Enermax Infiniti|650W|(K)
  SilverStone Decathlon DA|650W|(K)
Thermaltake Toughpower QFan|650W|(K)
*Ab 700W*
|
*Wattangabe*
|
*Zusatzinformation*
|
*80+.org*
|
*12V-Leitungen*
|
SilverStone Decathlon DA|700W|(K)
  Enermax Infiniti|720W|(K)
  SilverStone Decathlon DA|750W|(K)
Thermaltake Toughpower Rev. B|750W|(K), Achtung verschiedene Revisionen


*3 PCIex (1x 6pin, 2x 6+2pin)*
 


*Ab 500W*
|
*Wattangabe*
|
*Zusatzinformation*
|
*80+.org*
|
*12V-Leitungen*
|
  Enermax PRO82+|525W|x||3x25A-Com.480W/40A



*3 PCIex (3x 6+2pin)*



*Ab 500W*
|
*Wattangabe*
|
*Zusatzinformation*
|
*80+.org*
|
*12V-Leitungen*
|
Enermax MODU82+|525W|(K)||3x25A-Com.480W/40A


*4 PCIex (4x 6pin)*



*Ab 600W*
|
*Wattangabe*
|
*Zusatzinformation*
|
*80+.org*
|
*12V-Leitungen*
|
HEC Cougar|650W|x
*Ab 700W*
|
*Wattangabe*
|
*Zusatzinformation*
|
*80+.org*
|
*12V-Leitungen*
|
Seasonic M12-700|700W|(K)
Coba Nitrox IT-7750SG Rev. 1.0|750W|x
  SilverStone ST75F CM|750W|x
*Ab 900W*
|
*Wattangabe*
|
*Zusatzinformation*
|
*80+.org*
|
*12V-Leitungen*
|
OCZ ModXStream|900W|(K) (bei Alternate falsch ausgewiesen > 2x 6pin)
*Ab 1000W*
|
*Wattangabe*
|
*Zusatzinformation*
|
*80+.org*
|
*12V-Leitungen*
|
OCZ ProXStream|1000W|x


*4 PCIex (3x 6pin, 1x 6+2pin)*



*Ab 800W*
|
*Wattangabe*
|
*Zusatzinformation*
|
*80+.org*
|
*12V-Leitungen*
|
Enermax Galaxy|850W|(K)
*Ab 1000W*
|
*Wattangabe*
|
*Zusatzinformation*
|
*80+.org*
|
*12V-Leitungen*
|
Enermax Galaxy|1000W|(K)


*4 PCIex (2x 6pin, 2x 6+2pin)*



*Ab 600W*
|
*Wattangabe*
|
*Zusatzinformation*
|
*80+.org*
|
*12V-Leitungen*
|
Enermax PRO82+|625W|x||3x25A-Com.600W/50A
*Ab 700W*
|
*Wattangabe*
|
*Zusatzinformation*
|
*80+.org*
|
*12V-Leitungen*
|
Chieftec CFT-700-14C|700W|(K)
  Chieftec CFT-700-14C|750W|(K)
Coba Nitrox IT-7750SG Rev. 2.0|750W|(K)|
  PC Power & Cooling Silencer 750 Quad|750W|x
*Ab 800W*
|
*Wattangabe*
|
*Zusatzinformation*
|
*80+.org*
|
*12V-Leitungen*
|
APX Supernova|800W|(K)
Tagan TG800-BZ PipeRock|800W|(K) (Leucheffekte)
Tagan TG800-U33 2-Force II|800W|x
  Chieftec CFT-850G-DF|850W|(K)
  Cooler Master RealPower M|850W|(K)
  OCZ GameXStream|850W|(bei Alternate falsch ausgewiesen > 2x 6pin)
Zalman ZM850-HP|850W|(K)
  PC Power & Cooling Turbo-Cool|860W|x
*Ab 900W*
|
*Wattangabe*
|
*Zusatzinformation*
|
*80+.org*
|
*12V-Leitungen*
|
Tagan TG900-BZ PipeRock|900W|(K) (Leuchteffekte)
Tagan TG900-U33 2-Force II|900W|x
*Ab 1000W*
|
*Wattangabe*
|
*Zusatzinformation*
|
*80+.org*
|
*12V-Leitungen*
|
APX Supernova|1000W|(K)
  Cooler Master RealPower M|1000W|(K)
  PC Power & Cooling Turbo-Cool|1000W|x
Zalman ZM1000-HP|1000W|(K)


*4 PCIex (4x 6+2pin)*



*Ab 600W*
|
*Wattangabe*
|
*Zusatzinformation*
|
*80+.org*
|
*12V-Leitungen*
|
Enermax MODU82+|625W|(K)||3x25A-Com.600W/50A
*Ab 700W*
|
*Wattangabe*
|
*Zusatzinformation*
|
*80+.org*
|
*12V-Leitungen*
|
NesteQ ECS7001 Power Plus|700W|(K)
  Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P7|750W|(K)||6x20A
Corsair CMPSU-750TX|750W|x||60A-Com.720W
Seasonic M12D|750W|(K)
*Ab 800W*
|
*Wattangabe*
|
*Zusatzinformation*
|
*80+.org*
|
*12V-Leitungen*
|
Gigabyte Odin GT S800A-D1|800W|(K) (Vorsicht bei Alternate > 2x6pin)
  OCZ EliteXStream|800W|x
  Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P7|850W|(K)||6x20A
Corsair CMPSU-850TX|850W|x||70A-Com.840W
Seasonic M12D|850W|(K)
*Ab 1000W*
|
*Wattangabe*
|
*Zusatzinformation*
|
*80+.org*
|
*12V-Leitungen*
|
OCZ EliteXStream|1000W|x
  Tacens Supero|1000W|x


*5 PCIex (4x 6pin, 1x 6+2pin)*



*Ab 600W*
|
*Wattangabe*
|
*Zusatzinformation*
|
*80+.org*
|
*12V-Leitungen*
|
SilverStone ST60EF|600W|x
  SilverStone ST60F|600W|(Artikelseite bei Alternate missverständlich)
*Ab 700W*
|
*Wattangabe*
|
*Zusatzinformation*
|
*80+.org*
|
*12V-Leitungen*
|
SilverStone OP700|700W|x
  SilverStone ST70F|700W|x
  SilverStone OP750|750W|(Alternate, missverständlich)



*6 PCIex (4x 6pin, 2x 6+2pin)*



*Ab 700W*
|
*Wattangabe*
|
*Zusatzinformation*
|
*80+.org*
|
*12V-Leitungen*
|
HEC Cougar|750W|x
*Ab 800W*
|
*Wattangabe*
|
*Zusatzinformation*
|
*80+.org*
|
*12V-Leitungen*
|
SilverStone Decathlon DA|800W|(K)
  SilverStone OP800|800W|x
  SilverStone Decathlon DA|850W|(K) (Alternate, missverständlich)
  SilverStone OP850|850W|(Alternate missverständlich)
  SilverStone ST85F|850W|x
Thermaltake Toughpower|850W|(K)
*Ab 1000W*
|
*Wattangabe*
|
*Zusatzinformation*
|
*80+.org*
|
*12V-Leitungen*
|
Tagan TG1100-BZ PipeRock|1100W|(K) Leuchteffekte
Tagan TG1100-U33 2-Force II|1100W|x
  SilverStone SST-ST1200|1200W|(K)
Tagan TG1300-BZ PipeRock|1300W|(K) Leuchteffekte


*6 PCIex (3x 6pin, 3x 6+2pin)*



*Ab 1000W*
|
*Wattangabe*
|
*Zusatzinformation*
|
*80+.org*
|
*12V-Leitungen*
|
Thermaltake Toughpower|1000W|(K)
  PC Power & Cooling Turbo-Cool|1200W|x
Thermaltake Toughpower|1200W|(K)
Thermaltake Toughpower|1200W|x


*6 PCIex (6x 6+2pin)*



*Ab 800W*
|
*Wattangabe*
|
*Zusatzinformation*
|
*80+.org*
|
*12V-Leitungen*
|
Enermax Revolution85+|850W|(K)Enermax Revolution85+|950W|(K)
*
Ab 1000W*
|
*Wattangabe*
|
*Zusatzinformation*
|
*80+.org*
|
*12V-Leitungen*
|
Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P7|1000W|(K)||6x20A
  Corsair CMPSU-1000HX|1000W|(K)||2x40A
  Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P7|1200W|(K)||6x20A


*8 PCIex (6x 6pin, 2x 6+2pin)*



*Ab 1000W*
|
*Wattangabe*
|
*Zusatzinformation*
|
*80+.org*
|
*12V-Leitungen*
|
SilverStone OP1000|1000W|(Alternate missverständlich)
  SilverStone Decathlon DA|1200W|(K)
  SilverStone OP1200|1200W|(Alternate missverständlich)


*8 PCIex (4x 6pin, 4x 6+2pin)*



*Ab 1500W*
|
*Wattangabe*
|
*Zusatzinformation*
|
*80+.org*
|
*12V-Leitungen*
|
Thermaltake Toughpower|1500W|(K)



*8 PCIex (8x 6+2pin)*



*Ab 1000W*
|
*Wattangabe*
|
*Zusatzinformation*
|
*80+.org*
|
*12V-Leitungen*
|
  Enermax Revolution85+|1050W|(K)
Gigabyte Odin Pro M1200A-D1|1200W|(K)
Enermax Revolution85+|1250W|(K)


----------



## Pokerclock (7. September 2008)

*Letzte Aktualisierung 26.05.2009 10:30 Uhr*

*Changelog*

Alternate Shop komplett eingefügt 08.09.2008 14:30 Uhr
Tabellenform eingefügt (unvollständig) 21.09.2008 12:00 Uhr
Listenform durch Tabellenform ersetzt 22.09.2008 12:19 Uhr
Liste zu Herstellerlinks eingefügt (unten) 27.09.2008 14:02 Uhr
Zalman komplett hinzugefügt 21.10.2008 07:20 Uhr
Effizienz gemäß 80plus.org, sowie 12V-Leitungen hinzugefügt (stay Tuned) 19.01.2009 14:30 Uhr


----------



## Pokerclock (7. September 2008)

*Liste von Links zu den Herstellerseiten und den entsprechenden NT-Serien (stay tuned)*

*Be Quiet!* LINK zur Main

Straight Power Serie
Dark Power Pro Serie

*Chieftec* LINK zur Main

SMART Serie
SUPER Serie
Green Angel Serie
TURBO Serie
LINK zur Übersicht
 
*Coolermaster* LINK zur Main

LINK zur Übersicht

*Corsair* LINK zur Main

Link zur Serien Übersicht

*Enermax* LINK zur Main

PRO82+ Serie
MODU82+ Serie
Revolution85+Serie
INFINITI Serie
Liberty ECO Serie

*Fortron (FSP)*LINK zur Main

*LC-Power* LINK zur Main

Green Power Serie
Metatron Serie
Pro-Line Serie
Super Silent Serie
Taurus Serie

*PC Power & Cooling* LINK zur PSU-Übersicht

*OCZ* LINK zur Main

Link zur Übersicht
 
*Seasonic* LINK zur Main

M12D Serie
M12 II Serie
S12 II Serie
M12 Serie
S12 Energy Plus Serie

*SilverStone* LINK zur Main

Link zur Übersicht

*Tagan* LINK zur Main

LINK zur Maxpoint Seite mit ausführlichen Infos zu den Tagan Serien 
(besser als die Main)

*Thermaltake* LINK zur Main

Toughpower Serie
Link zur Übersicht

*Xilence* LINK zur Main
 
*Zalman* LINK zur Main

LINK zur Übersicht


----------



## Kreisverkehr (16. September 2008)

Das Corsair TX750W hat 4* 6+2 PCIe-Stromstecker.
Das Enermax Pro82+ 425W hat 1* 6Pin + 1* 6+2


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. September 2008)

Tu mal bitte mein Silverstone ST-65ZF aka Enhance ENH-0565 in die Liste mit 2x 6 Pin PCIe. 

Und versuch das ganze mal ein wenig zu ordnen, wir haben in diesem Forum ja den Tabellen Tag, den kannst ja mal verwenden *duckundwegrenn*


----------



## Pokerclock (16. September 2008)

@Kreisverkehr

Danke für die Richtigstellung und noch zwei NT die bei Alternate falsch ausgewiesen sind

@Stefan

Erledigt. Eine Tabelle kommt demnächst.


----------



## Pokerclock (22. September 2008)

So, ich habe die Listenform durch die Tabellenform ersetzt. Müsste jetzt übersichtlicher sein.

Da mein Studium nächste Woche wieder beginnt, wird meine Zeit etwas eingeschränkt sein. Mir fehlen noch einige Netzteile (205 von 780 hab ich). Vielleicht erklärt sich jemand bereit mir zu helfen.

@Mods > Ob man die Liste anpinnen könnte?


----------



## Gast3737 (1. Oktober 2008)

danke für diese liste das ist was ich woanders gesucht habe...


----------



## xTc (2. Oktober 2008)

Hab da auch noch ein Netzteile die du eintragen kannst:

Enermay Liberty 400W -> 2x PCIe 6-Pin



Gruß


----------



## Pokerclock (2. Oktober 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Hab da auch noch ein Netzteile die du eintragen kannst:
> 
> Enermay Liberty 400W -> 2x PCIe 6-Pin



OK. Ist drinne. Wer etwas ältere NT hat soll mir sagen, was es für eins ist, ich trage es dann ein.


----------



## xTc (2. Oktober 2008)

Hab noch eins:

Corsair HX520W 520W -> 2 PCIe 6+2-Pin


Gruß


----------



## Pokerclock (2. Oktober 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Hab noch eins:
> 
> Corsair HX520W 520W -> 2 PCIe 6+2-Pin



Das ist bereits drinne. Innerhalb der Tabellen sind die NT nach Watt geordnet (aufsteigend). Also steht das Corsair trotz einem C etwas weiter unten und hinter den 500W NT.


----------



## xTc (2. Oktober 2008)

Mh, dann hast du dich beim Corsair CMPSU-520HX verguckt.

Bei dir steht es bei 2x PCIe 6-Pin in der Liste, es verfügt aber über zwei 6+2-Pin-Anschlüsse (Alternate: Corsair CMPSU-520HX bei Alternate).


Gruß


----------



## Pokerclock (2. Oktober 2008)

Schande über mein Haupt.

Gut, dass du aufgepasst hast


----------



## Bloemfontein (22. Oktober 2008)

Heut bei Saturn meinte ein Verkäufer zu irgendnem Kunden Netzteile mit 6pin-Anschlüssen wären selten, da sag ich nur eins: unwissende Verkäufer


----------



## Pokerclock (22. Oktober 2008)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Heut bei Saturn meinte ein Verkäufer zu irgendnem Kunden Netzteile mit 6pin-Anschlüssen wären selten, da sag ich nur eins: unwissende Verkäufer








Meine Meinung


----------



## MeisterIsgaroth (25. Oktober 2008)

Ab 600W	Wattangabe	Zusatzinformation	 
Enermax MODU82+	625W	(K)	 
Enermax PRO82+	625W	(K)	 

--> Das Pro82+ hat kein Kabelmanagement.


----------



## Pokerclock (25. Oktober 2008)

MeisterIsgaroth schrieb:


> Ab 600W    Wattangabe    Zusatzinformation
> Enermax MODU82+    625W    (K)
> Enermax PRO82+    625W    (K)
> 
> --> Das Pro82+ hat kein Kabelmanagement.



Ist gefixed. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## KTMDoki (10. November 2008)

ENERMAX Liberty 500W ATX2.2 ELT500AWT - 2x PCIe 6-Pin (K)


----------



## Pokerclock (10. November 2008)

KTMDoki schrieb:


> ENERMAX Liberty 500W ATX2.2 ELT500AWT - 2x PCIe 6-Pin (K)



Danke für die Info. Das Liberty ist leider nicht mehr auf der Herstellerseite gelistet. Ich habe bereits diverse Online-Shops gesehen, bei denen auch ein 6+2p Anschluss angegeben ist (Alternate, VV-Computer). Andere wiederum schreiben es hätte 2x 6p Stecker.

Mir wäre sehr recht, wenn jemand der ein Liberty 500W oder 400W besitzt, sagen könnte, was denn nun richtig ist.

Ich habe es vorerst in die 2x6p Kategorie getan.


----------



## santa clause (3. Dezember 2008)

Habe ein Coba Nitrox 750W hier, es hat 2x6 Pin und 2x 6+2 Pin PCIex Stromanschlüsse und besitzt Kabelmanagement (für alle Stränge ausser dem ATX und einem 4-Pin Molex Strang)


----------



## Pokerclock (3. Dezember 2008)

Ist eingefügt!

Momentan ist es ein bisschen stressig. Studium will gelernt werden.


----------



## Lee (3. Dezember 2008)

Momentan ists bei mir auch ziemlich stressig. Habe viele Arbeiten noch zu schreiben, ich gebe trotzdem mein bestes...


----------



## Overlocked (3. Dezember 2008)

Top Übersicht, schön gemacht


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Januar 2009)

@Pokerclock
Hast du schon die neue Seasonic M12D Serie geaddet?
Die durchschnittliche Effizienz laut 80+.org wäre auch nicht schlecht, aber das ist nicht wenig arbeit *wegrenn*


----------



## Pokerclock (19. Januar 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> @Pokerclock
> Hast du schon die neue Seasonic M12D Serie geaddet?
> Die durchschnittliche Effizienz laut 80+.org wäre auch nicht schlecht, aber das ist nicht wenig arbeit *wegrenn*



Es ist geplant neben der Effizienz von 80+.org auch die 12V-Leitungen in die Liste einzufügen. Das ist aber eine Menge arbeit. Bis Ende des Monats bin ich noch mit Klausuren eingedeckt. Danach wird wieder weitergearbeitet.

EDIT
Seasonic M12D Serie eingefügt!


----------



## Der Dudelsack (19. Januar 2009)

Füg mal die komplette enermax revolution serie ein.
850W=6*6+2 Pin
950W=6*6+2 Pin
1050W=8*6+2 Pin
1250W=8*6+2 Pin


----------



## Lee (19. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich meine Arbeiten hinter mir habe, werde ich auch meinen Teil der Liste vervollständigen. Nicht denken, dass ich mich zurückgezogen habe, Pokerclock 

Ich hatte nur in letzter Zeit enorm viel zu tun...


----------



## Pokerclock (19. Januar 2009)

Habe mal schnell die Revolution-Serie eingefügt.


----------



## Yutshi (19. Januar 2009)

Bei Caseking.de wird entgegen deinem Eintrag (*4 PCIex (4x 6+2pin)*) für das Enermax PRO82 (625 Watt) angegeben, dass es nur 2*6 + 2*6+2 PIN PCIe hat. Das wäre vielleicht nochmal eine Prüfung wert. 
Ein riesen Lob an euch... Diese Übersicht ist unübertroffen hilfreich! Hut ab und mein Respekt!
Gruß
Yutshi


----------



## Pokerclock (19. Januar 2009)

@Yutshi

Danke für das Lob und den Hinweis. Die Liste ist gefixed!


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Januar 2009)

Gabs in letzter Zeit einige Änderungen bei diversen NTs?
Bei Silverstone sollen wohl einige jetzt 6+2 Pin Stecker haben.


----------



## Pokerclock (27. Januar 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Gabs in letzter Zeit einige Änderungen bei diversen NTs?
> Bei Silverstone sollen wohl einige jetzt 6+2 Pin Stecker haben.



Wundern täte das mich nicht. Selbst bei meinem (alten) BQ P6 gibt es eine 6+2p Version. Ich habe noch die mit 6p Steckern.

Dummerweise fehlt mir die Zeit das Nachzuprüfen. Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.


----------



## km52 (21. März 2009)

Das PCP&C Silencer 610 hat nicht wie angegeben zwei 6p, sondern einen 6p und einen 6+2p Stecker. Es hat eine 12v Leitung mit 49A Belastbarkeit, macht 588w.


----------



## Pokerclock (21. März 2009)

km52 schrieb:


> Das PCP&C Silencer 610 hat nicht wie angegeben zwei 6p, sondern einen 6p und einen 6+2p Stecker. Es hat eine 12v Leitung mit 49A Belastbarkeit, macht 588w.



Danke für den Hinweis! Viele Händler schreiben, dass es nur 2x 6pin Stecker hätte. Nur auf der Herstellerseite sind es 1x 6p + 1x 6+2p.


----------



## benjasso (21. März 2009)

Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor


----------



## Alriin (6. April 2009)

Mushkin HP580-AP 580Watt
1xPCIe 6Pin und 1xPICe 6+2Pin
Mushkin HP-580AP, 580W ATX 2.0 (550250) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## bschicht86 (18. Mai 2009)

N´paar Stromergänzungen

Thermaltake Troughpower Kabelmanagement (K) :

750W  - 4x18A Ges. 60A
1000W - 2x20A/2x36A Ges. 82A

Das 750´er Thermaltake gibt es in 3 Revisionen:

Rev. A: 2x 6PIN über (K)
Rev. B: 2x 6PIN über (K), 1x 6PIN direkt angeklemmt
Rev. C: 2x 6PIN über (K), 1x 6+2PIN direkt angeklemmt

Bei zb. Alternate stehen alle Werte da, aber wenn dieser Thread nur auf "habs selbst gesehen/verbaut" aufgebaut ist, kann ich euch beruhigen... hab die oben aufgeführten NT selbst im Betrieb...

EDIT:

Hab noch eins :

4x 6+2-PIN PCIe: 

Xilence LinearPower 850W - Kabelmanagement - 4x 18A + 2x 28A Comb. 70A 

Kein 80+ Zeichen drauf, aber mit bis zu 90% Effizienz angegeben...


----------



## Mr_Lachgas (25. Mai 2009)

Verbesserungsvorschlag an einem netzteil:

Intertech Coba Nitrox IT-7750SG laut tests als *800 Watt Netzteil*
angesetzt!!!
steht bei dir schon drinne unter 2x 6pin + 2x 6+2pin
betrifft nur die Rev.2.0, die Rev.1.0 hatte nur 4x 6pin
die Rev.2.0 hat als 
Zusatzinformation:
- PCIe Stecker mit Ferritkernen zur Entstörung
- Selbstständige Nachlaufsteuerung, die sich auch manuell beieinflussen lässt
zu den 12 V Leitungen:
65 A

80Plus Bronze auszeichnung


----------



## xTc (6. Juni 2009)

*2 PCIex (1x 6pin, 1x 6+2pin)

*Xigmatek Go Green 500W: 12V-Leitungen: 2x 20A 444W /37A*

Gruß
*


----------

